# So what's the deal around here...



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

Who are the fountains of knowledge? (ie the people to suck up to cause I need to learn)

Who are the alpha males/females? (ie the people i'm probably not going to get along with)

Who are the mods? (ie who can delete me)

Who are the funny people? (ie the people that I will probably steal jokes from for the other forum that I frequent)

and most importantly...where are the good looking ladies? I have huge balls when I'm on the other side of an internet connection. HA!

I know, I can tell you people don't like me already. I need a friend damn it!

ALSO! Anyone from Toronto Canada up in here? Always down for meeting new people. As long as you're not internet weird.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 10, 2005)

Alpha female (is that possible?) is probably Mentos.  After all it was her gang that knocked off the God Father!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Id say im everything but a mod and a lady, that suit?  Im also gone for two weeks


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2005)

Seriously.....I'm not touching this one! 

Someone else take this newbie by the paw, will ya?  

:settles back with cup of tea:


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Seriously.....I'm not touching this one!
> 
> Someone else take this newbie by the paw, will ya?
> 
> :settles back with cup of tea:



Haha...seriously.

I wanted to make an impression right away ya know.

Come in with a BANG!

I'll prolly get pwn3d off here soon enough.

Unless SOMEONE likes me. And usually people like me....i think.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Haha...seriously.
> 
> I wanted to make an impression right away ya know.
> 
> ...



Using talk like that keep away from MD.

If it helps buddy, I like yah, yah seem cool, too bad I wont be here to help yah for two weeks, but after that ill protect yah from the rath of MD!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I'll prolly get *pwn3d *off here soon enough.


first of all... don't talk like that... :meh:
If you want people to be nice to you... you be nice to them.   Friendship 101. 

And have a good time.


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2005)

Nothing wrong with coming in like a bang. 

Now Arty, why do you want to scare him with MD? When he's such a fluffy kitten. 

Waiting for others to weigh in here just seems like a better floor show at the moment....I'm lazy tonight. :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> ....I'm lazy tonight. :mrgreen:


me 2...


----------



## Corry (Aug 10, 2005)

Whaddaya talking about? I'M THE ALPHA FEMALE, DAMMIT!!!!


Now BOW sheep!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Whaddaya talking about? I'M THE ALPHA FEMALE, DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> 
> Now BOW sheep!


yeah, I think she is... :roll:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 10, 2005)

welcome. now i usually don't send ppl his way, but if you're searching for someone to look after ya for a while and show you the ropes take up the "Hertz van Rental". an awesome fella, full of knowledge, and just straight up a hellava nice guy. just read up most anywhere here and you'll see what i mean good thing there's an ocean between us


----------



## Alison (Aug 10, 2005)

Now Jon, you're being far too modest. I think this guy needs to be your forum shadow for a few years at least :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 10, 2005)

> Now BOW sheep!



Baaaaaa...

I would say the main fountain of knowledge would be Hertz. I think he knows everything. Although naturally there are people who are more specialized to different topics. Usually they'll be the mods in whatever forum they're specialized to.

Chase is the one who is most likely to delete you, so you better kiss up or else layball:

And we're all funny people here. Except when you tick MD off with 1337 talk   But really everyone on this forum is usually really nice.

Welcome to TPF, and I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 10, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Whaddaya talking about? I'M THE ALPHA FEMALE, DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> 
> Now BOW sheep!


 
Somebody should set up a web cam & get all the "Alpha Females" together so we can watch! :greenpbl:


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, don't worry. I'm more so mocking the 733t talk.

I'm not even that good with computers.

If I was I'd have a decent website. Instead I have a JavaScript nightmare.

None of you from Canada then?

I'm actually originally from the UK, seems to be a lot of them folk around here.

Maybe I'll talk cockney instead of gangsta.


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2005)

:queues up "Kum Bay Yah":


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 10, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Who are the fountains of knowledge? (ie the people to suck up to cause I need to learn)
> 
> [hertz, ksmattfish, and digitalmatt and that jonmikal feller ain't too bad either]
> 
> ...



if you are looking for come in on bang, I hear that terri is quite the friendly type, she might be obliging :mrgreen:

*cautiously runs away*


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2005)

> if you are looking for come in on bang, I hear that terri is quite the friendly type, she might be obliging :mrgreen:
> 
> *cautiously runs away*


 HAHAHAHA, you're so funny Mark... layball:

Taking advantage of me saying I'm lazy tonight, eh matey? That's okay....payback's a dawg. :twisted:


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 10, 2005)

i dig it when ya talk tough babes :mrgreen: but just what are you intending to do with that bat :shock:


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> i dig it when ya talk tough babes :mrgreen: but just what are you intending to do with that bat :shock:


 scared, are ye? :sillysmi:


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 10, 2005)

bace:  Hop a couple of ponds to the west and you'll find me about 7 hours away!


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> bace:  Hop a couple of ponds to the west and you'll find me about 7 hours away!



BC?


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 10, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Who are the fountains of knowledge? (ie the people to suck up to cause I need to learn)



Big Mike(cameras), Hertz van Rental(thoery), Alison & Hobbes(weddings, parties, anything!)



			
				bace said:
			
		

> Who are the alpha males/females? (ie the people i'm probably not going to get along with)



Photogoddess because she has a whip fetish.   and (if you see him) Tally ho.



			
				bace said:
			
		

> Who are the mods? (ie who can delete me)



Chase, Terri, MDowdey, Alison and Hobbes28....did I miss anyone?




			
				bace said:
			
		

> Who are the funny people? (ie the people that I will probably steal jokes from for the other forum that I frequent)



MDowdey, Hertz van Rental, Ferny, Myself (Xmetal)



			
				bace said:
			
		

> and most importantly...where are the good looking ladies? I have huge balls when I'm on the other side of an internet connection. HA!



Go through the Mugshots thread and you'll find them. 



			
				bace said:
			
		

> I know, I can tell you people don't like me already. I need a friend damn it!
> 
> ALSO! Anyone from Toronto Canada up in here? Always down for meeting new people. As long as you're not internet weird.



There's a fair few Canadians on the site, you'll find them in due time.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 10, 2005)

Canuck here ... central ontario


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Canuck here ... central ontario



Sweet.

Wanna makeout?


----------



## Corry (Aug 10, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> Wanna makeout?



Matty, is that you?


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Matty, is that you?



Who's Matty?

Do you guys have alias problems here too?

That happens a lot where I come from.


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 10, 2005)

Brace: 7 hours away from you???  Pond+Great Lakes
Northern Ontario,
not very knowledgable of your geography are you?


----------



## Corry (Aug 10, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Who's Matty?
> 
> Do you guys have alias problems here too?
> 
> That happens a lot where I come from.



Matty=MDowdey.


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> Brace: & hour away from you???  Pond+Great Lakes
> Northern Ontario,
> not very knowledgable of your geography are you?



um...your first post said


			
				lizheaemma said:
			
		

> bace:  Hop a couple of ponds to the west and you'll find me about 7 hours away!


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 10, 2005)

so I'm grammerically challenged!  What's happening at sneaky D's?


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

Wait, you're talking "driving" distance.

Yeah. I'm following now.

And really. Canada is far to big to care about Geography.

Toronto is really the only place that matters in Canada anyway!


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> so I'm grammerically challenged!  What's happening at sneaky D's?



Ha...that place is a hole in the wall.

My friends band played there once though. I was morally obligated to attend.

NEVER AGAIN! They're too good for that place anyway.


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 10, 2005)

I like it there, good neighbourhood bar!
My friend has a punk band in TO  Random Killing


----------



## bace (Aug 10, 2005)

My friends band is called F1RST GEAR.

I'm trying to get them to change the name.

Doesn't suit them.

Their explanation is that you can't go anywhere without going in first gear.

None of them drive stick, so they have no idea that the metaphor isn't actually a "truth" as it were.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a strange feeling you'll be fitting in just fine. And for the record, I am the alpha female around here (in addition to the other 3 wise chicks). 

Welcome to my dungeon... ahem... TPF. Now put on that pink tu-tu.


----------



## surfingfireman (Aug 10, 2005)

Liz,

Random Killing!  I remember them!  

And Bace, yeah there are tons of Canadians on here including 3 (that I know of) here in the Sault.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I have huge balls when I'm on the other side of an internet connection.


I prefer to use a keyboard.... or are you trying to say that you are really a circus seal?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Matty, is that you?




hahahahaha


hey bace!!!! glad you are on the boards dood. make yourself at home..and make sure to wear protection at all times...its just safer that way. im wearing some now! i like the snug fit!   :greenpbl:


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 11, 2005)

I am alecia... Perfect in every way... 

Uhh... Or maybe not...

 welcome to the board

(Matt, that was a very tame message considering some of the words he used)


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> I am alecia... Perfect in every way...
> 
> Uhh... Or maybe not...
> 
> ...




its the gentler, kinder, softer side of matt.


but if you want me to revert back to my old ways...i could...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 11, 2005)

it would keep things interesting


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its the gentler, kinder, softer side of matt.
> 
> 
> but if you want me to revert back to my old ways...i could...


 Oh, please don't. This thread has such an avant-garde feel to it; let's let it roll, okay?


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> I am alecia... Perfect in every way...
> 
> Uhh... Or maybe not...
> 
> ...


 
You sound hot.

I bet you have really hot accent too.

Thanks for the welcomes people.

You lot seem half decent, so i'll be hitting up these parts more often than not. Need something to while at work...and at home...and pretty much any time I get near a computer with a few minutes to spare.

I'm a forum/internet addict.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Toronto is really the only place that matters in Canada anyway!



You had me up until there....BOOOOO Leafs.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> Wanna makeout?


 
Are we sure that MD hasn't created a new identity??


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> You had me up until there....BOOOOO Leafs.


 
Sokay, the Leafs are just an excuse to drink for me.

"The leafs are in the playoffs, lets go to the bar!"

Edmonton eh? I just read an article about how that city is very 'artistic'.

I also read another article about how the west hate's Toronto. Understandable I suppose. We're pretty pompous.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Are we sure that MD hasn't created a new identity??





no, the new guy does know how to make an entrance though. pretty cool... :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2005)

Matty  is just un-aware that he has multiple personalitys, that's all.  (that would be because the personalities are so similar, you can hardly tell em apart. )


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

The more red you've got under your avatar and location is an example of the amount of power you have  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohhh, that reminds me Amanda, I forgot to do my daily :hail: to you!


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Ohhh, that reminds me Amanda, I forgot to do my daily :hail: to you!


 Crap. :shock: So did I. :hail:


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

We really need to change that title to the other one :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Matty  is just un-aware that he has multiple personalitys, that's all.  (that would be because the personalities are so similar, you can hardly tell em apart. )




thats sad. im so messed up that i have multiple personalities..and even they are similar. i give up! :hail:    :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> You sound hot.
> 
> I bet you have really hot accent too.


 


			
				bace said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> Wanna makeout?


 

i love this guy.

welcome, bace. A+ on the entrance.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Sokay, the Leafs are just an excuse to drink for me.
> 
> "The leafs are in the playoffs, lets go to the bar!"
> 
> ...



I guess some would call Edmonton 'artistic'...we have lot of redneckedness here as well...it's a nice mix.

And ya, we Westerners pretty much do hate Toronto...present company excluded, of course


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> We really need to change that title to the other one :lmao:


  Ya think???


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Ohhh, that reminds me Amanda, I forgot to do my daily :hail: to you!



Thank you, I was patiently waiting :lmao: And you too terri 



			
				AlisonPower said:
			
		

> We really need to change that title to the other one



Should I be worried????


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Ya think???



Hey...so..when do I get inducted into this club, huh?


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Crackers are crunchy.

Look dude...you can't believe anything anyone says in here. They are all completely insane and genetically mutated from radiation recieved from their CPU monitors from the multitude of hours they spend sitting in front of them. Now if you want to sit in the room with a bunch of drooling hairless apes that like to pick critters off of each other and talk about magic soul stealing boxes you come to the right place...

also all you really need to know is that Chase is God and everything will be swell. He will often throw some table scraps in the basement for us...that is when he remember's. The rest of us just fill in the cracks like wet toilet paper holding a skyscraper together. So have a seat, grab a cup of coffee, and enjoy. Welcome to TPF...BTW no one likes me either . OH and don't make political comments that might cause some turmoil...it angers the TPF gods.


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

To everyone here, i think I got this place figured out.

Chase is god
MD is a weirdo
There's three chicks that are in some sort of "internet gang".
There's some people from Canada...one who hates Toronto. The other one gramatically retarded.
That Jon guy is pretty much like me.
and terri is a critic...which sugests some knowledge.
And you're all saying that Hertz is smart too. But he seems modest. 

You all seem pretty funny, except for mygrain.









...HA! j/k.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> MD is a weirdo




well in some ways this is correct, but i like to think of myself as someone who thinks way outside the box.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> To everyone here, i think I got this place figured out.
> 
> Chase is god
> MD is a weirdo
> ...


 Check it, everyone. We have snowed this guy, right to the part of Hertz being modest. 

Not bad, bace, not bad!


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

But, I've always wanted to be in a gang, can that part be true, please Terri? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2005)

I wanna be in the gang!!!  What do I have to do?  Drive by spamming of the 'enemy forum'?


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> But, I've always wanted to be in a gang, can that part be true, please Terri? :mrgreen:


 Well, he did, MAYBE, get that part right......but we're not supposed to talk about it out here. :meh: 

But just so everyone knows, Alison may be small, but she is mighty! And, she wears black butt-stomping boots! 

FEAR HER.

ale:


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I wanna be in the gang!!! What do I have to do? Drive by spamming of the 'enemy forum'?


 There's an enemy forum...? Why haven't we challenged them to a rumble? :scratch:


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

There's always and enemy forum.

Another city...a variation of the same domain name.

Like the same forum, but a bunch of other internet losers who are obviously evil.


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> There's an enemy forum...? Why haven't we challenged them to a rumble? :scratch:



Tell me when and where and I'll dig out those boots :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

We have enemies!?! this isn't cool. We all need to be either nice to everyone or down-right meeeaaannn to everyone...there is no in between.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

err...well outside of the ghost of ryan gracie?


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

what's wrong with you people.

I used to be a raver, where the acronym PLUR (Pease Love Unity and Respect) was thrown around like it was going out of style.

You people are all "no to enemies".

You're softer than the fun fur pants those losers used to wear.

How is my cynical self supposed to fit in with a bunch of nice people?

bah!

P.S. There's always an enemy forum....they're CORPORATE! They must be EVIL!

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

So when do we do the drive by spamming? :evil:


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2005)

Hold on...I think Terri went to get the TPF pimpmobile.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

IN THE NAME OF CHASE!!!! WE WILL PREVAIL!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hold on...I think Terri went to get the TPF pimpmobile.


 Alison's driving....I'm drinkin'. :twisted:


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

They'll never know what hit them!!! whahahaahaha....this Bace dude is a bad influence on us already...we are such sheep. 

Bhahahahaa!


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Alison's driving....I'm drinkin'. :twisted:



Pregnant women always get the shaft. Please tell me we're not driving your Bug, I don't think my tummy will fit behind the wheel :evil:


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

ummmm. i dont think bugs are good cars to do drive by's in.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

I say we spam fest this forum: http://www.phototakers.com/forum/

Everyone pick a page and type in www.thephotoforum.com  Do it on as many pages as possible until they ban you, they'll never know what hit em


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> ummmm. i dont think bugs are good cars to do drive by's in.



Well then someone better lend me a car because I have a 91 Prizm or a mini-van......OOOOO, wait, I could take Aubrey's celica....


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Pregnant women always get the shaft.


 
Isn't that how they got pregnant in the first place?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Isn't that how they got pregnant in the first place?



Someone's gonna get in trouble...


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Isn't that how they got pregnant in the first place?


  shaddup already!


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Well then someone better lend me a car because I have a 91 Prizm or a mini-van......OOOOO, wait, I could take Aubrey's celica....


 It's a turbo Bug, so it's fast....you'd dig it, Alison......remember, we're small but mighty!


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

k...well im armed and ready


----------



## Traci (Aug 11, 2005)

ooo...ooo...pick me...pick me, can I go too? Please, please, please?!?! :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> ooo...ooo...pick me...pick me, can I go too? Please, please, please?!?! :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


  You have to volunteer for the slaughter T...we are all equals here...err...minus Chase, who will probably flip at us plotting such mayhem.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Who are the alpha males/females? (ie the people i'm probably not going to get along with)
> 
> I know, I can tell you people don't like me already.



How very perceptive.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Isn't that how they got pregnant in the first place?



Saying things like that to a site admin that happens to be about to marry another one and good friends with the Creator of the forum will be a good way to get a little more than the shaft...


----------



## mygrain (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah lugnuts suck when they get stuck in those hard to reach places.


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> How very perceptive.



:chatty:

My first non-fan.


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Saying things like that to a site admin that happens to be about to marry another one and good friends with the Creator of the forum will be a good way to get a little more than the shaft...



What can I say.

I like to live life on the edge.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> :chatty:
> 
> My first non-fan.



By the looks of this thread, hes probably not the first.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> By the looks of this thread, hes probably not the first.



:lmao: Or the last...


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> What can I say.
> 
> I like to live life on the edge.




That reminds me so much of my finger....and the ban button... :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> That reminds me so much of my finger....and the ban button... :mrgreen:




NAZI!!!

HE'S MAD WITH POWER!!! MMAAAAAD!!







please don't ban me:hail:


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> NAZI!!!
> 
> HE'S MAD WITH POWER!!! MMAAAAAD!!
> 
> ...



Better behave then. Mwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> :chatty:
> 
> My first non-fan.


Na, I beat mountainlander to it...  The whale of silence was your first clue.


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Na, I beat mountainlander to it...  The whale of silence was your first clue.



But i'm so loveable. How could anyone not love this face...


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2005)

Do I have to make you all sit in your respective corners?


Or shall I send you to PG for a stay in the dungeon?


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> That reminds me so much of my finger....and the ban button... :mrgreen:


 I called dibs, Hobbes. Remember that. :sillysmi:


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> But i'm so loveable. How could anyone not love this face...


 
Indeed.... How adorable is that face. I think the more notches you turn it down around here, the sweeter it will look. Run along and play nicely with the other kids, now. :sun:


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

Stop hitting on me.














j/k please don't ban me.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Stop hitting on me.


keep talking like that and she _will_ ban you.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> j/k please don't ban me.




It seems like you need to make that your new signature block...  :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It seems like you need to make that your new signature block...  :lmao:


I agree... :mrgreen:

btw, I like your new avatar!


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It seems like you need to make that your new signature block...  :lmao:



aaaaaand done.

LittleMan apparently some people can take a joke.

Live a little....man.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It seems like you need to make that your new signature block... :lmao:


 whispers to Hobbes: _title...... _


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2005)

BAAAAAAahahahahahahahaaaa!  That's funny.

Thanks Littleman.  I was called a Nazi earlier so I thought I would get an avatar that was European in some sort of the way.


----------



## bace (Aug 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> whispers to Hobbes: _title...... _




GUUUUYYS!



...i'm not a jackass

can we shorten to just "please don't ban me"


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> whispers to Hobbes: _title...... _



Terri, we _really _need that other title now :lmao:


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> GUUUUYYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe. :sillysmi:

Eventually. 

Probably not.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 11, 2005)

i didnt read the whole thread...ill probably just read the posts posted after mine. thats usually what i do with long threads...




i basically just post so i can feel like im a part of something bigger


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 11, 2005)

going against the grain i did go back and read the rest of the thread...hmm...crazy stuff happens in the course of three pages...


congratulations on making a great first impression


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> GUUUUYYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well you can start by losing the tickets on yourself, lose the ego and most of all...


PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ARSE YOU STUPID ARROGANT LITTLE FOOL!!! because we don't take sh!t from no one here....then we'll consider shortening your title.


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey wait a minute he called me retarded!!!!!





			
				lizheaemma said:
			
		

> so I'm gramatically challenged!  What's happening at sneaky D's?





			
				bace said:
			
		

> To everyone here, i think I got this place figured out.
> 
> Chase is god
> MD is a weirdo
> ...


----------



## surfingfireman (Aug 11, 2005)

Liz,

Maybe he was referring to me?


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't think so! But, how the heck are you?  We should get together and take some pictures one of these day's!  Have you figures out who I am?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know. The teacher steps out of the room for a minute and look what the kids get up to when his back is turned.
I can see I'm going to have to keep you all in at break to teach you a lesson about playing nice. And if that doesn't work then I'm going to get all your parents in.


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> PULL YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ARSE YOU STUPID ARROGANT LITTLE FOOL!!!


 
Settle down. I don't think i've called anyone names since i've been here that wasn't in jest.

Who's the arrogant one now?

Stupid-far from it.
Fool-I may act like one from time to time, but you seem to be the one who doesn't get it.

P.S. Stop yelling.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Settle down. I don't think i've called anyone names since i've been here that wasn't in jest.
> 
> Who's the arrogant one now?
> 
> ...


you do realize that there _is_ something called an *antagonist*


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> you do realize that there _is_ something called an *antagonist*


 
oh right. "the photo forum" a novel by hobbes28.

I forgot sorry.


----------



## Calliope (Aug 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Who are the fountains of knowledge? (ie the people to suck up to cause I need to learn
> 
> Who are the alpha males/females? (ie the people i'm probably not going to get along with)
> 
> ...


 
You can tell the top dogs by the color of their names.  So basically, if there name isn't blue, you need to kiss up to them.  

Just a warning:  you're pissing off all the wrong people.


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Just a warning: you're pissing off all the wrong people.


 
Am I really pissing anyone off here?


----------



## ferny (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks more like yo've got people eating out of your hand.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 12, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Looks more like yo've got people eating out of your hand.





riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> oh right. "the photo forum" a novel by hobbes28.


 
comments like these aren't good.

why don't we all cool it for a bit and stop the back and forth. it's all been fun...kinda.  

bace, i'm sure you have found we're a good bunch to mess around with but some of your comments ride the fence.  i as well as others have found your images interesting and a pleasure to view and we'd love to see you stay around for a while. i'm sure you'll fit in quite well. OK?

Jon


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2005)

I think you're misinterpreting my abrasiveness.

I mean no offense to anyone.

I would love to stick around. You people seem like upstanding individuals.

I just knew I would rub some people the wrong way. I'm just finding out who those people are quickly.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I just knew I would rub some people the wrong way. I'm just finding out who those people are quickly.


 
how about a more subtle approach...then maybe you wouldn't rub anyone the wrong way   it's all good my friend.


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how about a more subtle approach...then maybe you wouldn't rub anyone the wrong way  it's all good my friend.


 

HAHAHAHAHA...."subtle".

Do I look like the kinda guy who's ever gonna be subtle about anything?

Come on now. Go big or go home!


----------



## Chase (Aug 12, 2005)

At least I was nice enought to take "jackass" out of your title :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 12, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> At least I was nice enought to take "jackass" out of your title :mrgreen:


 Mine was better. :bigangel:


----------



## bace (Aug 12, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> At least I was nice enought to take "jackass" out of your title :mrgreen:


 
Ha ha, nice!

I didn't even notice. You sneaky admin/mod people you!


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah well, at least we warned you in advance who NOT to mess with. :twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> oh right. "the photo forum" a novel by hobbes28.
> 
> I forgot sorry.




Looks like someone has a crush on me.  

I guess my reputation hasn't caught up with this guy yet...:twisted:


----------



## Corry (Aug 12, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Looks like someone has a crush on me.
> 
> I guess my reputation hasn't caught up with this guy yet...:twisted:




Uh oh..better not let Ali find out... She's pregnant, and may be hormonal...any fits of rage or deaths are justified!  :lmao:


----------



## mygrain (Aug 12, 2005)

The ghost of ryan gracie is haunting this place..ahoooooowwowowowowoowwoowooooo!!!

Bace, dude yer a riot. Keep it up and you'll have my job.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow...I missed this?
Why does he get a title and not me? Im almost on 4k and hes barely on 100... meany admin mods!

Brace buddy, being serious for a sec, I get REAALLLYY protective over the tpf gang, so basically, dont upset them...please 

Just be a bit more subtle, you have to otherwise you will upset people, and who wants that? Jokes are ok (We specialise in innuendo) but I think you border line on condesending people, lets avoid that too!


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

who's Brace?

Don't worry. I like everyone. I'm just an attention whore. I like to make an entrance.

Think of it as immaturity at it's finest.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> You sound hot.
> 
> I bet you have really hot accent too.
> 
> ...



Um no. It's winter at the moment, so more likely to be cold.


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

Badum ching!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 15, 2005)

you are a real moron. Jump off a cliff you freak


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

Whoa.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> you are a real moron. Jump off a cliff you freak


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 15, 2005)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :mrgreen: 





			
				fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> you are a real moron. Jump off a cliff you freak


----------



## mygrain (Aug 15, 2005)

It sounds like some here would just want to simply push bace off that cliff instead.  Dude, I'm glad yer making so many new friends.


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

So much bitterness eh?

I thought you people were supposed to be nice? And everyone keeps calling me stupid/moron?

You'd think your superior intelligence might come up with something better.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> superior intelligence



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  oh man that hurts...


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

mygrain...I just put "bace" into that 'sloganizer.net' thing, and it came up with...

"You better get your bace out."

NICE!! haha


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

I had to copy the page... you wouldn't believe it otherwise... :mrgreen:







:thumbup::mrgreen:
It's right.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=5600


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

uh oh.... look what I found for you Bace...

«*Bace extra dry.*»

:lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=5600


ahh, yes.. thank you mountainlander! I've been looking for that button. :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry, you can not add yourself to your own ignore list.
​HA!!

If people are actually ignoring me you really need to get a sense of humour.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> If people are actually ignoring me you really need to get a sense of humour.


What? did someone say something? :neutral:


----------



## bace (Aug 15, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What? did someone say something? :neutral:


----------



## photong (Aug 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> who's Brace?
> 
> Don't worry. I like everyone. I'm just an attention whore. I like to make an entrance.
> 
> Think of it as immaturity at it's finest.



I think you accomplished


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 15, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What? did someone say something? :neutral:



damnit LittleMan, when you quote him I actually have to see what he typed.

It's not that I don't have a sense of humor Bace, it's that I think you are a complete asshat.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 15, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> damnit LittleMan, when you quote him I actually have to see what he typed.


:lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 15, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> damnit LittleMan, when you quote him I actually have to see what he typed.
> 
> It's not that I don't have a sense of humor Bace, it's that I think you are a complete asshat.


 
Seems to be the basic feeling most people get for the poor guy...kinda feel sorry for him tbh...


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 15, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=5600


 
hahah that actually made me laugh out loud...thanks!


----------



## bace (Aug 16, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> damnit LittleMan, when you quote him I actually have to see what he typed.
> 
> It's not that I don't have a sense of humor Bace, it's that I think you are a complete asshat.


 
Can't please everyone.

Just remember who the name caller is....:thumbup:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 16, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> it's that I think you are a complete asshat.




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

There's a deodorant brand that would make a great title for this thread...it's called BAN


----------



## Artemis (Aug 16, 2005)

Comming from a person with all red amanda? thats a lot of red...I only have 2 complaints...muhahah!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

All I know is red equals administrator :lmao: wahahahahahh


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 16, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> All I know is red equals administrator :lmao: wahahahahahh


Wrong spot...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Wrong spot...



Huh?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 16, 2005)

You red is in the wrong spot.....in your rep, not your user name.  At least that's what I think he meant...


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 16, 2005)

i agree


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 16, 2005)

Hers is like that though because Chase doesn't like her.


----------



## Chase (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh sure, blame everything on ME!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 16, 2005)

Of Course! You're the forum admin so you should take all responsibility of what happens on this here forum - even if it means running a members rep into the ground. :twisted:


----------



## Chase (Aug 16, 2005)

Ungrateful little #&$#!?#


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes Chase is evil!!! He cursed me into the pits of TPF insanity 

Thanks mountainlander, I wasn't sure what Chris was talking about...I thought he meant I posted my statement in the wrong thread :lmao:

Who wants to riot and overthrow Chase with me????


----------



## bace (Aug 16, 2005)

I vote no.

*see title*


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I vote no.
> 
> *see title*



Well cripes I thought you'd be the first to sign up  :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## bace (Aug 16, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Well cripes I thought you'd be the first to sign up  :mrgreen:  :lmao:



Naw, I'm trying to settle into my likeable but sarcastic TPF persona.

Don't want everyone to be hating on me.

Like I said, I want to learn.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2005)

Chase? can I please help overthrow you?


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 17, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Chase? can I please help overthrow you?



When they say you should kill 'em with kindness....I don't think they meant for you to do it during a hostile takeover...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 17, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> When they say you should kill 'em with kindness....I don't think they meant for you to do it during a hostile takeover...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


may i please kill you and steal your wife, house, dog, and car keys? pretty please?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 17, 2005)

:lmao: Well the takeover is uh over....geez Arty always gotta be so stinkin nice...I was thinkin no mercy here!!! And then go and say please...suck up


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2005)

I need permission...


----------

